# Need a pair of Aristo wheel/truck brush assemblies...or...



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a pair of newish/good shape Aristocraft brush kits (like used on the trucks of the long caboose) if anybody has some surplus sets, or even a pair of long caboose trucks, or even a long caboose that's mostly junk but has good brush assemblies...that they want to part with...

I picked up a pair of powered trucks (not motorized trucks) off Ebay, but didn't notice until I got them out that one doesn't have the extension bar that the couple rmounts to, so I figured I'd just add the brushes to another pair of aristo trucks that I have.  (ok, I admit it, I'm lazy, the aristo trucks have brass bearing sleeves and I could power take off there...)

If I can get a picture up of the missing coupler bar from the powered trucks, someone may have the part - I can't identify the truck, the bar mounts in two pieces that screw to the bolster of the truck, one on top, the other piece on the bottom. (The trucks have power take-offs at the wheel bearings and are served with black and white wires - somebody may recognize these.  They turn up on Ebay every so often).


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

cgi.ebay.com/USA-Trains-R2084-Electrical-Pick-up-with-Brushes-NIB_W0QQitemZ360006821804QQihZ023QQcategoryZ19156QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks - he must have just put those up - I just bought some other stuff from him.  I don't think they'll fit the aristo truck but will check  - I have cars equiped with both.


----------

